
Two arrested for alleged card skimming at Sunnyvale California gas station - rustcharm
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/10/12/two-arrested-for-alleged-card-skimming-at-sunnyvale-gas-station/
======
jrnichols
card skimmers are getting more and more complex. so far i've stuck to
Exxon/Mobil where I can use Apple Pay and not have yet another credit/debit
card stolen. :|

